# W Galveston Bay Report



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh, you thought I had a fishing report? haha, you poor thing. I haven't fished in months and hopefully about to change this on Saturday. On Sabine, our rivers are all at flood stage so its blown out. I was hoping one of you gents could give me a report of water conditions for W Bay. I'd be coming from Bmt so I don't want to drive if the conditions are shit. What's' the water clarity like on the North Shore and marshes? Specifically looking to target some grass in that general vicinity. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Got me. Lol. A few weeks ago I was seeing fish on the north shore of Jones bay but we’ve had rain and weather changes since then.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

How'd you do Gulls? I went out on Saturday and was skunked. Water levels are insanely low right now.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> How'd you do Gulls? I went out on Saturday and was skunked. Water levels are insanely low right now.


Fished Seadrift Saturday, and it was the same down there. Super low water levels, but we found a few fish...Nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs, though.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I have never been to Seadrift. Do you fish the Guadalupe delta "marsh"?
If so, what is the run like from the ramp? I have a tiny skiff with no depth finder, haha.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I didn't make the run to w bay. Stayed local and fished Sabine area. Found gin clear water, which I wasn't expecting, but couldn't find bait or fish in the clear water.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

KurtActual said:


> I have never been to Seadrift. Do you fish the Guadalupe delta "marsh"?
> If so, what is the run like from the ramp? I have a tiny skiff with no depth finder, haha.


All I know is there used to be fish there.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I didn't make the run to w bay. Stayed local and fished Sabine area. Found gin clear water, which I wasn't expecting, but couldn't find bait or fish in the clear water.


There was plenty of clear water in West Bay too. Christmas bay was clear water as well, found no bait in Xmas, so I moved east. Plenty of mullet, but nothing to cast to.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> I have never been to Seadrift. Do you fish the Guadalupe delta "marsh"?
> If so, what is the run like from the ramp? I have a tiny skiff with no depth finder, haha.


I haven't ever fished the delta area, but it's on my "to do" list for this year. I mostly fish the lakes on the back side of the island, Lagoon, Welders, or Shoalwater. I recently became acquainted with a guy that lives in Corpus and drives up to fish that area often. He launches his Caimen somewhere off the side of the road in Tivoli and fishes all over the delta. He's offered to show me around, so I'm hoping to take him up on it this spring.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I am such a noob, I dont know where any of those places are, except for Tivoli, haha.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

KurtActual said:


> There was plenty of clear water in West Bay too. Christmas bay was clear water as well, found no bait in Xmas, so I moved east. Plenty of mullet, but nothing to cast to.


Did you run from Xmas to west bay?


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Lawd no. 
Xmas was almost too shallow to even get on plane. Saw multiple duck boats beach themselves.
Nearly couldnt get off the ramp at Ernie's. Had to pole probably 100yds out before it was deep enough.
Trailered and went to Louis' Bait Camp to try and run Pierce, but the water was low AF and I was timid.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Fished Sabine area Saturday. We picked two fish up in the mud at the first spot. Second spot was still dirty, which I knew most everything would be. Called it at day just before lunch in order to keep me from getting aggravated at conditions


----------



## Chris F (Nov 28, 2018)

Fished the Sabine area this weekend, found decent clarity and a small section of marsh holding reds. It was next to impossible to cast a fly to them from the poling platform, but was good to get out and actually spot some fish.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Water levels are back up in West G bay. Clarity is off right now from the howling winds but the winds have laid down and should stay fairly light over the next few days. Along with some good tides, this should allow the bay water to clear up. I'm fishing Friday mid morning, chasing sheepies on the long rod. Haven't been on the flats in about a week and a half so some will be scouting.


----------



## Kmiles (Sep 13, 2014)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Water levels are back up in West G bay. Clarity is off right now from the howling winds but the winds have laid down and should stay fairly light over the next few days. Along with some good tides, this should allow the bay water to clear up. I'm fishing Friday mid morning, chasing sheepies on the long rod. Haven't been on the flats in about a week and a half so some will be scouting.


Interested to hear how it goes. Water has been so low lately. Glad it’s on the rise.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Got on the water last Friday around 10am. Water was 51*F but really clear. Lots of sun and light winds allowed the water to warm up fast. We saw 56*F after a couple hours on the flats. I poled a couple miles down the North shore line both tight to the shore and off near the drop off. Water was a little more clear near the drop off and it held what little mullet we saw. Only saw a few reds and a couple sheepies. We saw some of the cleanest, clearest water I've ever seen in West G bay. No other boats on the flats. I'll post a couple pics later if I remember.
Going to try our luck this coming Friday if the weather cooperates.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Pics please! Sounds really similar to the conditions I saw a couple weeks ago.

Any shots on those reds and sheepies?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

We got a couple shots on the sheepies but the reds were spooked by the time we saw them.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

wow, very clear


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow, crazy clear. No oysters there though... in fact, nothing at all on the bottom!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Got on the water last Friday around 10am. Water was 51*F but really clear. Lots of sun and light winds allowed the water to warm up fast. We saw 56*F after a couple hours on the flats. I poled a couple miles down the North shore line both tight to the shore and off near the drop off. Water was a little more clear near the drop off and it held what little mullet we saw. Only saw a few reds and a couple sheepies. We saw some of the cleanest, clearest water I've ever seen in West G bay. No other boats on the flats. I'll post a couple pics later if I remember.
> Going to try our luck this coming Friday if the weather cooperates.


We had the same luck, fished the South and North shoreline and went into Greens. Water was really clear but wind picked up around lunch. I think we saw one Red


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Anybody know what the water level is? I’ll be taking my pops out tomorrow and maybe out there Sunday. Not sure where I’m launching at right now. Will probably make that call in the mourning.


----------

